# Slab Cabinet Doors



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello all! 

This might seem rudimentary, but that's just my level. 

I'm making cabinet doors, and want to use flat, slab doors in my beaded face frames. I absolutely LOVE beaded cabinets and the simplicity of the inset slab doors. 

Now, making the slab. Do I just biscuit and plane pieces of wood? I don't like battens, so I'm not going that route. 

Any advice I can't think of would be really appreciated. 
Thank you!

Christine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

No need for biscuits. A properly done glue joint is stronger than the wood. 

IMO, biscuits are only good for breakfast. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> IMO, biscuits are only good for breakfast. :smile:


And gravy of course.:laughing: For the slab, use plywood, and face it.








 







.


----------



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

*Dining advice*

1) Biscuits - breakfast (CHECK)
2) Plywood - oh, how nice (CHECK)
3) face it - edge banding you mean (kinda check!) 

I'm kinda having fun with this biscuit thing. Zit! Zit! great little holes that fit together so well! 

But I bow to advice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CEFreeman said:


> 1) Biscuits - breakfast (CHECK)
> 2) Plywood - oh, how nice (CHECK)
> 3) face it - edge banding you mean (kinda check!)
> 
> ...


For the plywood, if you want a beadboard slab, you could use ½" plywood, and glue to the face ⅛" beadboard sheet. Or make a wood frame and use the beadboard as an insert panel.









 







.


----------



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

*Beaded? No.*

No. The last thing in the world I want is a beadboard door. 
A beaded frame has a single bead along the inside of the frame. It's a very traditional look. 

Oh, goodness. Beadboard? I never, ever mentioned beadboard. Nor would I. Just in case someone might misunderstand ... this. 
But thank you for the idea. I know that method for making Shaker doors and others with detail inside the frame of the door. 

So. With that in mind, still plywood - perhaps with edgebanding? because there's no reason to face a slab door unless I'm using MDF, which I haven't thought of because it's so heavy. Veneering that would be a no-brainer, but eh. Seems counterproductive. 

Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CEFreeman said:


> No. The last thing in the world I want is a beadboard door.
> A beaded frame has a single bead along the inside of the frame. It's a very traditional look.
> 
> Oh, goodness. Beadboard? I never, ever mentioned beadboard. Nor would I. Just in case someone might misunderstand ... this.
> ...


Sorrry...thought you meant beadboard.


















.


----------



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

*Soo.....*



mdntrdr said:


> No need for biscuits. A properly done glue joint is stronger than the wood. :smile:


 So... just checking. 
"Properly done glue joint" is what? Just sticking two edges together, gluing and clamping? I know end grains don't do this, so I'm not doing that. However, since I'm learning on my own, what is "properly?" 

Thanks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Square clean edges glued and clamped.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*And I might add...*

Not over clamped, as to squeeze out all the glue starving the joint. :smile:


----------



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

*oo.*



ryan50hrl said:


> Square clean edges glued and clamped.


Seems so fragile! 
Ok..... 
That's what my jointer is for, right?


----------

